# reducers ?



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

Tommy if the butt diameter is the same on the 6nbait as the beach what's the chances of getting a reducer for the little guy? 

if I bought 2 6nbait rods could I get one pretty cheap ?

how many rods= a big order ? > 4?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Darrel,

I've already asked about the reducer. Not available on the 6nbait. I've checked and the Beach/Big Beach reducer will not fit. 

I'm looking at an order of 25 or so for the fall. 

Tommy


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

Tommy looks like not many folks jumping now on that 6nbait order. might as well throw the baby out with the water and sell me that dusty demo!
I promise that I'll use it and post pics of all the fish that I catch with it !!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Tommy,

What inventory of AFAW rods do you currently have in stock?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Abass;

1 - 12' Universal Spin
1 - 12' Universal Cast 
1 - 13' Beach factory build 
4 - 13' Surf blanks
3 - 13' Beach blanks
1 - Match rod cast
1 - Match rod spin

1 - 10'9" Uptide spinner. This rod came from factory without decals but is absolutely brand new and uncast. Right now it is the only new 10'9" Uptide available in the states. 

Available at this time from distributor, this is subject to change without my knowledge;

13' Surf blank - 2
13' Rock Rod blank - 2
13'4" Match rod, built - 1
13'4" Match blank - 1
13' Beach, Built - 1
13' Beach blank - 6
12' Univ. blank - 2
12' Univ. built, spin - 1
12' Univ. built, conv. - 2
13' Surf built, spin - 2

Tommy


----------

